# My latest toy a dremel



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my newest toy to date a dremel 400 digital with a 75 peice kit and an extra 110 peice kit. here it is the picture is a little misty as at somepoint I had my grubby mitts on the lens.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! I love Dremel tools!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a dremel, got a router and sanders, and i use a file and a saw ha ha, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i would be lost without my dremmel, i use it to do the one off patterns


----------



## lewis850 (May 27, 2011)

i really want a dremel , but i cant afford one







look really good tho


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The long bit is for tight spaces hawk









Nice kit BTW


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice! I want a dremel. Can you use them to cut, or are they just for sanding, polishing, etc?

EDIT: Oh my god, I must get one now. Just looked on ebay and you can buy all sorts of attachments! Circular saw blades, and even chucks for drilling!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

dremel is the enigma key for everything slingshot! I love mine would be lost without it..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

PandaMan said:


> Nice! I want a dremel. Can you use them to cut, or are they just for sanding, polishing, etc?
> 
> EDIT: Oh my god, I must get one now. Just looked on ebay and you can buy all sorts of attachments! Circular saw baldes, and even chucks for drilling!


You can do hundreds of things with Dremel, would be lost with out mine, get one mate, ya won't regret it..


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i would advise when you need spare sanders get the propper dremel ones, i find that the cheaper ones wear out realy quick


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dremels are very useful. ive used mine on all kinds of things. very arts and crafty and slingshotty. you will never run out of uses for it.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok well I've decided! If I have enough birthday money left over, I will buy one!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nobody is complete with out a Dremel, Nobody

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I need one, I m not complete


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Mines a Ryobi I'm I complete?


----------



## PLauGE (May 30, 2011)

Im new to this game, made a few catty's from some bits of plywood i have, only so far i can go with the very limited tools i have (jigsaw, rasps, sandpaper lol)

I have a dremel 3000 coming hopefully tomorrow, a little worried as ive read the bits run out very quickly, hoping this tool transforms the way i make my slingshots as there ok at the moment, but dont have the WOW factor


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Mines a Ryobi I'm I complete?


I think there are exceptions to the rule,,but the main question is "Do YOU feel complete?"


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Mines a Ryobi I'm I complete?


I think there are exceptions to the rule,,but the main question is "Do YOU feel complete?"








[/quote]

I have arms,legs and I can walk,talk and shoot a slingshot but I'm lacking in grey matter so I guess I'm only 95% complete


----------

